# Guided 70mm rockets in service



## a_majoor (5 Dec 2014)

The trusty 70mm rocket has become more versatile with the development of a guidance package. This gives light helicopters, UCAVs and other light platforms a huge increase in firepower (and heavy platforms can carry far more 70mm rockets than large ATGM's and guided missiles like Hellfire)

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htairw/articles/20141205.aspx



> *Air Weapons: Iraq Goes For The Little (70mm) Wonder*
> 
> December 5, 2014: Iraq has ordered 2,000 70mm APKWS II (Advanced Precision Kill Weapons System) laser guided missiles for use on its helicopters and light aircraft equipped to handle these weapons. Interestingly Iraq selected the U.S. APKWS when nearby UAE produces a similar (Talon), locally developed 70mm missiles that it uses on its own helicopters. The APKWS has two big advantages as far as Iraqis are concerned. First, it is American, which makes it the more likely to be reliable and effective. Second it has been used by the U.S. Marine Corps which began buying AKWS upgrade kits in 2010. These were used to convert some of the 100,000 70mm unguided rockets to laser guided ones. In 2013 the marines made their third purchase, for over 20,000 newly manufactured APKWS II missiles. This was the first large purchase of 70mm guided missiles, after a decade of sales efforts by several manufacturers. The marines arm their AH-1W helicopter gunships with the guided 70mm rockets and in 2012 marine AH-1Ws have fired several hundred APKWS II in Afghanistan and very few of them missed. For the Iraqis this is a major reason to buy the American.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (6 Dec 2014)

Hmmm, seems there is a guided version of our CRV7 as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRV7


----------

